# CPU Temp bei 80 Grad Cesius beim spielen?



## Poxon (15. November 2019)

Wenn ich das Spiel "Red Dead Redemption 2" Spiele erhöht sich die Temperatur meiner CPU auf 80 Grad Celsius +-2 Grad. Das genannte Spiel beansprucht die CPU sehr stark bei anderen Spielen ist die CPU Temperatur in Ordnung, also 70 Grad Celsius steigend aber nie 80 Grad Celsius. Im Leerlauf 35 bis 40 Grad Celsius. Nun komm ich zu der Frage ob 80 Grad Celsius auch noch in Ordnung ist. Die CPU hat schon 5 Jahre hinter sich und ist normalerweise im Temperaturbereich ab 70 Grad Celsius, natürlich nur wenn ich Spiele und das tue ich sehr oft. Meine genaue Frage ist nun ob das die CPU gut aushält, also das sie nicht nach 1 Monat defekt ist(möchte sie natürlich länger benutzen) und ob es Programme gibt die den Ventilator schneller laufen lassen können. Einen neuen Luft kühler zu hohlen ist natürlich eine Idee von mir, dass ist aber unwichtig. 
Meine CPU:

Model: Intel Core i7 4790k (Haswell)
Tj. Max: 100 Grad Celsius
! nicht übertaktet !


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. November 2019)

Kurzform: 80°C sind gar kein Thema, die CPU hält aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sehr viel länger als du sie benutzen möchtest.
Langform: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...lkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.html


----------



## Poxon (15. November 2019)

Danke  dein Blog zu CPU Temperaturen ist sehr umfangreich ,sehr informativ und sehr hilfreich. Großes Kompliment meinerseits das du dir soviel mühe gibst um sowas zu schreiben.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. November 2019)

Das Ding heißt nicht umsonst „Heizwell“.

80 Grad Celsius sind völlig unbedenklich.

Die gestiegenen Temperaturen würde ich eher mit der Grafikkarte assoziieren. Weil RDR2 alle Komponenten stark beansprucht und es zu einer höheren Abwärme aller Komponenten kommt, die erst mal aus dem Gehäuse geschaufelt werden muss.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. November 2019)

Poxon schrieb:


> Danke  dein Blog zu CPU Temperaturen ist sehr umfangreich ,sehr informativ und sehr hilfreich.



Vielen Dank fürs Lob - genau das ist auch das Ziel der (meisten) Blogs, Themen die immer wieder auftauchen ausführlicher zu behandeln um nicht alles immer häppchenweise und unvollständig neu in Threads tippen zu müssen.


----------

